# Commercialized Chickens - Killing Us



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

I didn't post this to spark a political debate - only to report on what's going on with mass produced chickens. Yes, we have six chickens - for layers. Once they are done laying, they kick back and relax - until nature takes its toll. I do buy chickens from a local farmer to eat - I didn't hand feed them.

http://m.theatlantic.com/health/arc...is-creating-a-drug-resistant-superbug/259700/


----------



## Apyl (Jun 20, 2012)

My chickens are here to be livestock. I have them for eggs, meat, and babies. Once done laying they will become stew birds. To me and my family our chickens, ducks, and any other livestock animal we may aquire is here for the purpose of being self sustainable. The only "pet" we have is our dog. Even our cat is not a pet, he is here for 1 purpose , to kill rodents. If he wasnt such a good mouser he wouldnt be here.


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

Apyl said:


> My chickens are here to be livestock. I have them for eggs, meat, and babies. Once done laying they will become stew birds. To me and my family our chickens, ducks, and any other livestock animal we may aquire is here for the purpose of being self sustainable. The only "pet" we have is our dog. Even our cat is not a pet, he is here for 1 purpose , to kill rodents. If he wasnt such a good mouser he wouldnt be here.


Cats are their own people...


----------



## jn4 (Jun 21, 2012)

Apyl said:


> My chickens are here to be livestock. I have them for eggs, meat, and babies. Once done laying they will become stew birds. To me and my family our chickens, ducks, and any other livestock animal we may aquire is here for the purpose of being self sustainable. The only "pet" we have is our dog. Even our cat is not a pet, he is here for 1 purpose , to kill rodents. If he wasnt such a good mouser he wouldnt be here.


I feel the same as you....we have a small piece of land,..5 acres. We grow most all our food and raise chickens turkeys and goats for meat and I deer hunt also. We aim at self-reliance.....and like you all the animals here serve a purpose... some have a dual purpose like the dog and the cats.....The dog is for a guard and he is a pet also.....the cats are for mice control and the kids pet too. But each animal we have are primarily here to serve a function and that is the sustainability of my family....like you,..our dog and cats have a primary purpose or they wouldnt be here.

As times get worse and the economy falters people will need to "fend" for their self like our parents and Grand Parents did.....pets are fine and dandy.....but they also consume needed resources in a SHTF world and I have a hard time trying to imagine a nice ederly rich lady eating her pet poodle to survive........some people place animals at a higher plateau than humans and would rather suffer harm or hunger than allow their "pet" to suffer.
Reminds me of the hunger problem in INDIA.....multitudes are starving but a cow is sacred?? Sorry but eat the damn cow...feed those children.

Sorry got off topic a bit,..but hey,.....eating store bought factory farm beef and poultry and pork is an epidemic waiting to happen.
The last time we consumed "store bought" chicken,..it upset my stomach and made me rather ill....no it wasnt tainted or spoiled...nobody else got sick from it but me......guess my system is less tolerant of chemicals, steroids and antibiotics in meats than other people


----------



## trey1432 (Jul 4, 2012)

I can rarely handle "store bought" meats - I usually get chicken from a local producer, I occasionally eat school lunch chicken products, but yeah, rarely because the food is different. Eggs, I haven't had a store bought egg for years. I ordered and egg in a restaurant once for on top of my pork chop - pale yellow and looked sick. Never again.


----------



## hockeychick (Jul 2, 2012)

This is an interesting article. Thank you for sharing.


----------



## CartersLegacy (Jul 9, 2012)

I wonder why these big chicken factories are pumping them full of antibiotics? What are they for? Scary and confusing!


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

Carter, the chickens cannot live in those conditions without them. They are perpetually sick. That's who is making the eggs. FYI


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

A really interesting and valid issue. I have recently become addicted to the British TV series "River Cottage" and am now thinking much more carefully about the source of the meat I buy. I always bought chicken from the supermarket as well as eggs (although I'm against battery farms, I'm also an accountant and therefore money conscious LOL). Beef and lamb came from the butcher's store. Now I buy from a different butchery who grow their own beef and lamb in a humane and sustainable manner. They also source and stock free range chicken, eggs and pork so that will be where I buy all my meat from now on. I started growing some of my own veges last summer and once the chickens arrive, we should have a good supply of fresh eggs. I was stunned when I found out that factory farmed chicken meat is of a lower nutritional quality than free range. It might sound a bit stupid of me, but I've always lived in the city and thought pretty much that meat is meat. Now I know better and hope this will rub off on my daughter too.


----------



## Energyvet (Jul 25, 2012)

I believe the consciousness of the world is becoming engaged in the conversation of what we eat and why were getting weaker and sicker as a world. Of I knew then, what I know now... Be happy we know now. And since so many people around the globe have felt the effects of the economic downturn, I believe we are all looking to provide for more of our personal needs instead on relying and trusting someone else. We did that and they proved untrustworthy. Now it's up to us.


----------



## kiwicsi (Sep 24, 2012)

In the 2nd world war, there was more reliance on what you could grow and eat yourself because you couldn't get it at the shops, with rationing and all. Also that was a simpler time when everyone had a garden, mum could stay home and mind the family whereas now you're lucky if you can pay the mortgage and raise the family on a single income. Life is so much more complicated now that we have all these modern conveniences. We have lost our link with the land.


----------

